# Android rom for Lumia 535 Dual Sim ?



## Imadinator (Dec 21, 2018)

I have a Lumia 535 Dual Sim and i was trying to download PUBG Mobile but the Windows Store sucks so i either need :
1 - An android rom that works with 535
or
2- Some way to install PUBG Mobile on 535


----------



## Ratul Debnath (Dec 22, 2018)

PUBG on 535, I don't think that''s possible


----------



## Gaurav 26 (Mar 25, 2019)

Even if u r able to flash android in lumia 535 pubg will not work bcoz lumia 535 has only 1GB ram and the game atleast need 2-3GB ram to work properly...


----------



## Lakshaykaushal (May 11, 2019)

*Android for Lumia 535*

Any Android file for Lumia 535
Please make a Android file for Lumia 535


----------

